# Annual M/F at HGVC timeshares for 2009



## i39249 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok.  It's that time of the year where we are getting our maintenance fee notices.  Just to throw it out there.  I own 7000 points at South Beach and for 2009, the operating fees are  $ 903.11, reserve fee $ 192.71, real estate taxes $ 101.06 and the $3 ARDA fee for a total of $ 1,199.88.  I wonder what my other two HGVC timeshares at Flamingo and Las Vegas Hilton are going to cost for 2009.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 24, 2008)

OK post your MF here & I'll try and keep a summary for everyone:
{{NOTE I'm not including the HGVC club dues or the voluntary ARDA fee}}

LV Flamingo (1 bed)  Total $777   O- Fee $540  R -Fee  $100   Tax $42 Spec ass $95 
LV Flamingo (2 bed)  Total $879   O- Fee $586  R -Fee  $119   Tax $49 Spec ass $115 
LV Hilton (1 bed)  Total $547   O- Fee $392  R -Fee  $119   Tax $36 
LV Hilton (2 bed)  Total $757   O- Fee $526  R -Fee  $178   Tax $54 
LV Strip  (2 bed)   Total $708   O- Fee $532  R -Fee  $123   Tax $53

Orlando Tuscany (1-br) Total $585 O fee $404  R fee $77   Tax  $104
Orlando Tuscany (3 br) Total $1245
Orlando SeaWorld (1 Br) Total $612 : O Fee-$407  R Fee-$85 Taxes-$115
Orlando  Seaworld  (2bd) Total $759   O fee $568    R fee  $119  Tax  $72
Miami South Beach (2 bd )  Total $1199  O- Fee $903 R-Fee $192 Tax $101

Hawaii  HHV Lagoon  (2 br)  Total $1185
Hawaii  HHV Kalia, (studio) Total - $560 
Hawaii  HHV Kalia, (1Bd)  Total - $871
Hawaii  Waikoloa (2bd) Total $1183   O fee $969    R fee  $112  Tax  $55 Hawaii GE Tax $45
Hawaii  Bay Club (2 BR-B) Total $1,159 O Fee $916 R Fee $135 Tax $64 Hawaii GE Tax $43

I'll edit this post as we get more


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 2, 2008)

Does anyone have the MFs for other HGVC resorts??


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 2, 2008)

*I think it's still early*

I just checked online. Here's Flamingo 1 bd Platinum. SeaWorld isn't available online yet.

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2009 Operating Fee  01/01/09   $539.78  
  2009 Reserve Fee  01/01/09   $100.56  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/09   $41.79  
  2009 Refurb Assessment Pymt 2/2  01/01/09   $95.33  
  Total Current Balance:     $777.46  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $780.46


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 2, 2008)

It may be a little while for T/S's in the Sunshine State...
Florida's 2009 R/E tax bills should be in mail this week.


----------



## Blues (Nov 2, 2008)

Here it is for the 7000 point 2BR Flamingo Platinum that I just bought:

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
Description Due Date Balance
2009 Operating Fee 01/01/09 $586.54
2009 Reserve Fee 01/01/09 $119.77
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/09 $49.77
2009 Club Dues 01/01/09 $95.00
2009 Refurb Assessment Pymt 2/2 01/01/09 $113.54
Total Current Balance: $964.62

-Bob


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's for HGVC LV Hilton, 1 Bdrm (note HGVC Club fee not included)

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2009 Operating Fee  01/01/09   $392.56  
  2009 Reserve Fee  01/01/09   $118.83  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/09   $35.78  

Total Current Balance:     $547.


----------



## AlmTravel (Nov 2, 2008)

2BD Las Vegas Strip

Description		        Due Date	 	Balance	 
2009 Operating Fee	01/01/09	 	$532.49	
2009 Reserve Fee		01/01/09	 	$122.82	
Real Estate Taxes		01/01/09	 	$53.44	
2009 Club Dues		01/01/09	 	$95.00	
Total Current Balance:			 	$803.75


----------



## i39249 (Nov 3, 2008)

OK, just checked online, my HGVC Las Vegas (Convention Ctr) for a 2 bedroom is showing $855.80.


----------



## Socko33 (Nov 3, 2008)

*LV on the Strip*

2BR on the strip

2008 Club Dues  	 	10/31/08	   	$90.00  
  	2009 Operating Fee 		01/01/09	  	$532.49 	
2009 Reserve Fee 		01/01/09	  	$122.82 
  	Real Estate Taxes 		01/01/09	  	$53.44 	
  	2009 Club Dues 		01/01/09	  	$95.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 			  	$893.75 	
  	Voluntary Arda Roc 			  	$3.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 				$896.75

This is my first year with a timeshare...I have not yet used the points or paid a bill.

2 questions...the $250 resort transfer fee does not cover dues for my first year?

the second question, what is the "reserve fee?" Do I have to pay this and then also pay the $69 to reserve when I make a reservation?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## richardm (Nov 3, 2008)

*Double billing on Club Dues*

Why did Socko get billed twice on Club dues? Do you think this was a resale and some 2008 points carried over- resulting in the 08 club dues charge?


----------



## Socko33 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes. I did receive the previous owners leftover points.

That means that the previous owner AND myself pays for dues in 2008?

...yes, it was resale

THANKS!


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 3, 2008)

Socko33 said:


> the second question, what is the "reserve fee?" Do I have to pay this and then also pay the $69 to reserve when I make a reservation?


The reserve fee has nothing to do with making reservations.  It is the portion of the yearly dues that any timeshare collects to build up their "reserve fund".  That fund is earmarked for future renovations, major repairs (new roof, for example), and other one-time expenses, etc.

Kurt


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 3, 2008)

HGVC Tuscany 1-br Gold:
Op:       404.05
Res:       77.00
RE Tax: 103.79
Total:    584.84

(Plus club fee 95.00)

I also have several of the SW Florida affiliates, but I don't know if you are interested in them, or just the HGVC's.


----------



## richardm (Nov 3, 2008)

Socko33 said:


> Yes. I did receive the previous owners leftover points.
> 
> That means that the previous owner AND myself pays for dues in 2008?
> 
> ...



Correct.. I just reconfirmed with the developer.. If you get any rollover points from a previous year in a resale transaction, Hilton will require you to pay a Club Fee for that prior year. The seller has also paid this fee... 

Double Dipping? Maybe- but that seems to be the official policy... Regardless- chances are your additional points were worth the $90....


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 3, 2008)

*Not always*

I have bought a resale HGVC Flamingo, and got compliment 2008 year points from seller, but HGVC didn't ask me to pay the club fee. Seller already paid 2008 dues and I just paid transfer fee of $250.
OR... maybe they will send a bill with 2009 MF?


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 3, 2008)

*Update*

Sorry, I received HGVC bill today and 2008 club dues are included with 2009 dues


----------



## Pronkster (Nov 5, 2008)

When are the maintenance fees actually due?


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 5, 2008)

My statement says Jan.1, 2009


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pronkster said:


> When are the maintenance fees actually due?





> yumdrey: "My statement says Jan.1, 2009



If you look at the back of your statement, you should find that there is a substantial "grace period" (60 days?) before late fees start to kick in.

My neighborhood HOA sends out assessments with a due date that says "if not paid within 30 days thereafter, a late fee of [x] is due."  There's no reason to honor the due date, 'cuz the jokers running this HOA holds all checks until after the late-fee date, anyway.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Seaworld (2-BR) MF's:  *  Just checked it... Total = $857.80 (an increase of ~$22.00).
Operating Fee  01/01/09...$568.31  
Reserve Fee  01/01/09.....$119.43  
R/E Taxes  01/01/09........$  72.06  
Club Dues  01/01/09........$  95.00  
Voluntary Arda Roc..........$   3.00  
Total Balance:    $857.80


----------



## vetteguy (Nov 16, 2008)

Seaworld 2 bdr ORLANDO VACATION SUITES I
CONDOMINIUM ASSOCIATION, INC. :

2009 Operating Fee  01/01/09   $563.96  
  2009 Reserve Fee  01/01/09   $165.00  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/09   $147.31  
  Total Current Balance:           $876.27  
  Voluntary Arda Roc                $3.00  
  Total Current Balance:           $879.27


Plus club dues $130(interrnational member)


----------



## danb (Nov 16, 2008)

*Maintenance Fees*

HGVC Lagoon Tower 2 br $1185.00
HGVC Tuscany 3 br $1245.37


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 16, 2008)

vetteguy said:


> *Seaworld 2-bdr* -- ORLANDO VACATION SUITES II CONDOMINIUM ASSOCIATION, INC. :
> 2009 Operating Fee  01/01/09 $563.96
> 2009 Reserve Fee  01/01/09   $165.00
> Real Estate Taxes  01/01/09   $147.31



Weird. The MF's for my 2-BR OVS-II (Seaworld) unit are somewhat different...
Copied verbatim...


> Operating Fee 01/01/09...$568.31
> Reserve Fee 01/01/09.....$119.43
> R/E Taxes 01/01/09........$ 72.06



Perhaps something was lost in translation, or foreign exchange.


----------



## vetteguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> Weird. The MF's for my 2-BR OVS-II (Seaworld) unit are somewhat different...
> Copied verbatim...
> 
> 
> Perhaps something was lost in translation, or foreign exchange.



I just checked my last year bill, I own at HGVC Seaworld OVS I, not OVS II, my mistake.
I edited my previous post and have corrected it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 18, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> *Seaworld II
> MF's: Operating Fee  01/01/09...$568.31
> Reserve Fee  01/01/09.....$119.43
> R/E Taxes  01/01/09........$  72.06
> *


*



vetteguy said:



			Seaworld 2 bdr ORLANDO VACATION SUITES I
CONDOMINIUM ASSOCIATION, INC. :

2009 Operating Fee  01/01/09   $563.96  
  2009 Reserve Fee  01/01/09   $165.00  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/09   $147.31  
)
		
Click to expand...


Why the big difference in reserves and real estate taxes between the two?

Taxes are more than double on I than on II. Reserves are $45 higher, but that is more dependent on repairs.*


----------



## vetteguy (Nov 18, 2008)

I still don't know why there is such a big difference.
I emailed HGVC in 2006 about the real estate taxes, they more than doubled that year.
Real estate taxes history:
2005 : $64.06
2006 : 161.71
2007 : $159.70
2008 : $141.88

I emailed this :

I have some questions regarding the 2006 maintenance fees :

1) I saw a big jump in real estate taxes between the 2005 maintenance fees($64.06) and 2006 maintenance fees($104.07). Can you explain me why there is such a big increase?

2) When I look at the 2006 annual budget letter, I see that the real estate tax is $104.07. But, when I look at my online maintenance fee breakdown, I have to pay $161.71. Why?

As this is already my second e-mail regarding this matter(I've send an email on Nov. 22), it would be greatly appreciated if I could have an answer.

Thank you for your help


This is what they responded me :

Thank you for contacting us.  The Real Estate taxes are calculated and assessed by the state of Florida. The fees that are on your breakdown represent the cost of the fees for 2005 as Florida Bills their Real Estate tax in arrears.  You actually pay the Real Estate tax at the end of the calendar year for that year. $161.71 is what the amount was for 2005.  This may have offset the fact that it was only $64.06 in 2004 and the amount that you see on the budget letter ($104.07) is the estimated amount for next year. I honestly do not know what method the State of Florida uses to determine the annual Real Estate amount but it must be standard across the board for all property owners in the state. Thank you again for taking the time to E-mail us.


----------



## jestme (Nov 21, 2008)

Kalia, studio is $560, 1BR is $871, excluding club fees. However, I'm concerned about reserves. Reserve expenses are down from 322K to 244K this year, and we certainly don't seem to be over-reserved. At the end of 09, we will have $523K on an estimate of $3.9M to replace, and we are halfway through the life cycle. The same with "common area", we will have 18K(!), on a 212K replacement estimate, and we are halfway through that life cycle as well. Is anyone else seeing a cutback in reserves at their resorts compared with last year?


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 22, 2008)

For the fellow who asked when payment is due...
My snail-mail version did not have the due-date on the statement itself.
It was buried in the cover letter that accompanied the statement (January 1st).

But it did show that there is a 60-day grace period B4 the late-payment penalties
start to kick in, or effectively, until March 1st.


----------



## TerriJ (Nov 23, 2008)

Not to be tacky, but I have always wondered when the latest date was I could pay and not be penalized.  I don't want to be late, but this is a chunk of change and I don't want to be early either, just want to be on time.  We own at Seaworld.


----------



## DEROS (Nov 25, 2008)

*HGVC Waikoloa*

2009 Operating Fee  	 	01/01/09	   	$969.78  	
2009 Reserve Fee 		01/01/09	  	$112.80 	
  	Real Estate Taxes 	01/01/09	  	$55.77 	
2009 Hawaii Ge Tax 		01/01/09	  	$45.10 	
2009 Club Dues 		        01/01/09	  	$95.00 	

       Total Current Balance: 			  	$1,278.45 	
  	Voluntary Arda Roc 			  	$3.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 				$1,281.45

An overall increase of $102.64 from 2008.

The one thing I hate about Hawaii is that we have to pay real estate taxes, GE Tax, and when staying in the resort a transient tax.  I have issue with the transient tax and GE Tax.  However, it is hard to fight it when the majority of the owners are not registered to vote in Hawaii.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 25, 2008)

*Two Bedroom HGVC @ The Hilton*

Operating Fee ---- $526.21
Reserve Fee ------ $178.00
Real Estate Taxes-  $ 53.59
Club Dues--------- $  95.00

TOTAL 2009 -------$852.80


----------



## MadDawg (Nov 25, 2008)

Our Suites II @ Seaworld

Operating Fee       568.31
Reserve Fee         119.43
Real Estate Taxes  146.82
Club Dues            95.00
ARDA Fee             3.00


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 25, 2008)

MadDawg said:


> Our Suites II @ Seaworld
> 
> Operating Fee       568.31
> Reserve Fee         119.43
> ...


Thanks,

we have this one already but clearly there is a difference between what different people are paying in their taxes. some as little as $72 and some as high as $146.  It may be a different phase but this is just odd!!


----------



## MadDawg (Nov 26, 2008)

Yea I knew you had it, but with the discussion of differences in a few of the fees for the same resort I thought I'd throw what we had up as it seemed to differ too.

As you said my taxes are almost twice what Talent312's are and are inline with Vetteguy.  But my Operating Fee and Reserve fee are inline with Vetteguy and different than Talent312's.

I also noticed a rather large jump in next years budget.  An example was Financial Services/Data Processing up $61k or Office, Desk, Reservations, Bell Service up $190k.  But Grounds/Landscaping is down $3k.



> Originally Posted by Talent312
> Seaworld II
> MF's: Operating Fee 01/01/09...$568.31
> Reserve Fee 01/01/09.....$119.43
> R/E Taxes 01/01/09........$ 72.06





> Originally Posted by vetteguy
> Seaworld 2-bdr -- ORLANDO VACATION SUITES II CONDOMINIUM ASSOCIATION, INC. :
> 2009 Operating Fee 01/01/09 $563.96
> 2009 Reserve Fee 01/01/09 $165.00
> Real Estate Taxes 01/01/09 $147.31





> Originally Posted by MadDawg
> Our Suites II @ Seaworld
> 
> Operating Fee 568.31
> ...


----------



## jlhorne (Nov 26, 2008)

SeaWorld 1 Br  total 612.35 :  OF-406.86  RF-85.50 Taxes-114.99

{edited done- Bill4728}


----------



## MattnTricia (Nov 26, 2008)

No love from Scotland yet but this year we are guaranteed to get a substantial decrease as the exchange rate has dropped from 2.1 USD to GBP to 1.50 USD to GBP currently.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 26, 2008)

MadDawg said:


> ... my taxes are almost twice what Talent312's are and are inline with Vetteguy.  But my Operating Fee and Reserve fee are inline with Vetteguy and different than Talent312's...



Vetteguy corrected his post to show that his TS is at OVS I, while I own at OVS II,
which likely accounted for those differences.  So, my questions are:
... Are you sure that you're at OVS II, not OVS I (like Vetteguy)?
... Do you also have a 2-BR, or perhaps have a 3-BR?

Since I'm on the good side of this... <what me worry?>


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone else has a MFs for this post?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 15, 2008)

Affiliate (if you want it)

Bay Club 2 BR B Floorplan

Operating Fee $916.16
Reserve Fee $135.22
Real Estate Taxes $64.37
Hawaii GE Tax $43.80

Total $1,159.55

{edited done- Bill4728}


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 15, 2008)

TerriJ said:


> Not to be tacky, but I have always wondered when the latest date was I could pay and not be penalized.  I don't want to be late, but this is a chunk of change and I don't want to be early either, just want to be on time.  We own at Seaworld.




I think this was answered in another thread.  But 60 days from 1/1/09.  After that time it is considered late and penalties and fees are added.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by TerriJ  
Not to be tacky, but I have always wondered when the latest date was I could pay and not be penalized. I don't want to be late, but this is a chunk of change and I don't want to be early either, just want to be on time. We own at Seaworld.



Sandy Lovell said:


> I think this was answered in another thread.  But 60 days from 1/1/09.  After that time it is considered late and penalties and fees are added.



It was, and I said... I used to be anal about paying by the due date, but my own home - HOA waits to deposit checks until after its 30-day grace period expires.  So I'm like, "If they can wait, so can I."  Different kettles grant you, but same priniciples.


----------



## dvc_john (Dec 15, 2008)

Re: the difference in RE taxes for Seaworld. 

I don't own at Seaworld, but I do own at other Florida resorts. In those resorts, the mf's are the same for all units of the same size, but the taxes are based on value. At one resort, I own a silver week and a gold week, and the RE taxes for the silver week are less than for the gold week.

Could it be that of those posting for Seaworld, one person has a gold week, and the other has a platinum week?


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 15, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> we have this one already but clearly there is a difference between what different people are paying in their taxes. some as little as $72 and some as high as $146.  It may be a different phase but this is just odd!!



FYI.. Seth indicated last year that for Seaworld the tax differs by season and size - see http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57419&highlight=seaworld


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 27, 2008)

alwysonvac said:


> FYI.. Seth indicated last year that for Seaworld the tax differs by season and size - see http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57419&highlight=seaworld



That would explain it. I have a platinum week 2 BR.


----------



## agottl2 (Jun 11, 2009)

I noticed from the members guide that there is a $99 club fee charged yearly.  Is this included as part of the MF or is it billed out separately?

Never mind - I found the answer - Thanks


----------

